# Share 1 Dish Network subscription in two different cities?



## archan2000

I live in the Bay Area and I have a vacation home 120 miles away. I'm wondering if I can use my Dish Network subscription that is subscribed to my Bay Area location for my vacation home? 

Given that I'm allowed 5 receivers and I'm using 2 receivers at my Bay Area house, I could use another 2 receivers at the other house. Just as long as I setup separate 1000.2 at each location and don't plug the phone line into the receivers, I think this would work.

How does this approach sound?


----------



## matt

It is against your terms of service to do something that would totally work like that.


----------



## scooper

matt1124 said:


> It is against your terms of service to do something that would totally work like that.


OTOH - it would be perfectly fine to move your receivers back and forth with you.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Dish would allow you (if you call them) to move to a vacation home and back again periodically IF and only IF you take all receivers with you such that you are using the service only at one location at a time.

Otherwise, you'd be in violation of the terms of service and would need to have separate accounts at each location.


----------



## GrumpyBear

Sticking my neck out here a little bit. It can be pretty easy, to leave the recievers at your Vacation home and only activate them on your account while you are there instead of having to pack them up and move them back and forth.


----------



## matt

GrumpyBear said:


> Sticking my neck out here a little bit. It can be pretty easy, to leave the recievers at your Vacation home and only activate them on your account while you are there instead of having to pack them up and move them back and forth.


Don't you have to deactivate the ones at home when you turn on the vacation home receivers?


----------



## fryguy503

matt1124 said:


> Don't you have to deactivate the ones at home when you turn on the vacation home receivers?


Yes "Technically" you are suppose to or its considered account packing.


----------



## garys

GrumpyBear said:


> Sticking my neck out here a little bit. It can be pretty easy, to leave the recievers at your Vacation home and only activate them on your account while you are there instead of having to pack them up and move them back and forth.


Dish does allow you to move between two locations and they will change your locals for the dma you are in at the time. This is termed as "Snow Birds" and is legal to do with your account. Having receivers turned off and on at specific locations incurs a fee (I believe it to be $5 per month) for the account on hold. Having two accounts set up like this will incur the fee on one account or the other all the time, not to mention any additional costs for the additional receivers. Also note that you cannot put an account on hold while under any type of commitment period.


----------



## GrumpyBear

garys said:


> Dish does allow you to move between two locations and they will change your locals for the dma you are in at the time. This is termed as "Snow Birds" and is legal to do with your account. Having receivers turned off and on at specific locations incurs a fee (I believe it to be $5 per month) for the account on hold. Having two accounts set up like this will incur the fee on one account or the other all the time, not to mention any additional costs for the additional receivers. Also note that you cannot put an account on hold while under any type of commitment period.


Yes but some of us, snowbird alone, and the family stays home. So like I said, sticking my neckout, just activate the vacation recievers when needed.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

GrumpyBear said:


> Yes but some of us, snowbird alone, and the family stays home. So like I said, sticking my neckout, just activate the vacation recievers when needed.


Please don't encourage violations of policy. I'd hate to see a legitimate discussion get closed because of encouragement to account stacking.


----------



## VDP07

GrumpyBear said:


> Yes but some of us, snowbird alone, and the family stays home. So like I said, sticking my neckout, just activate the vacation recievers when needed.


E* does not allow under any circumstances having multiple recievers at multiple locations active at the same time. Check out the "Flex TV" promotion. No commitment, No $5.00 payment processing fee, No $5.00 programming downgrade fee, $5.00 restart fee($25.00 w/DHA).


----------

